# What the Heck is This Mess???



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.toddweeksmovies.com/Video Samples.htm

Okay, I don't get it.  Is this a spoof, or is this guy for real?  I have other clips from him, some are of him showing self-defense using pompoms in the middle of a living room where the mess is so bad he can't even move around.

I don't get it though.  If it were a spoof, why would there be dozens of hours of video on the video order section.

Also, you can download the one hour volume 5 for free right now, but l still don't get it.

Please everyone watch at least two before you comment.  This is going to make your jaw drop.

AoG


http://www.toddweeksmovies.com/Download Instructions.htm


----------



## bydand (Nov 29, 2006)

I remember seeing this somewhere else, I just wish I could remember where.  The guy thinks he is for real.  I guess the story is he is a bit challenged both in life and his way of thinking, kind of a lonely person who feels this is a way of making real good friends,because he doesn't have any where he lives.   I don't recall what forum I read this on, but it was from the individual who helps him video the segments.  Kind of a sad story if it is really true.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 29, 2006)

I think there is a thread or two on here talking about him.  I read somewhere that he isn't all there and pays to have videos made so he can do that stuff.  I think he just enjoys the fantasy of martial arts and it is obvious he has absolutely no training.  He isn't for real.


----------



## Cirdan (Nov 29, 2006)

There have been some threads about him here and there. All I can say is "??????"  :idunno:

poor cat by the way...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 29, 2006)

This has got to be a joke right!!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2006)

Everyone try that one.  It may be easier to load and view.

AoG


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope this is a joke... I made it all the way through 5 of them. I can't stand it any more!

I did like one thing in the third clip. I thought it was humorous when the girl ran off after the guy took off his shirt! LOL

I also felt a bit sorry for the cats in the second clip.

Other than that, I'm amazed the guy had the courage to publish these on the internet... I guess people do crazy things...


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 29, 2006)

*Mod Note*

Thread moved to Horror Stories.

Ronald Shin
MartialTalk Moderator


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh please no more ... w-wat-watched two of 'em... oh please... no stop!


----------



## Drac (Nov 29, 2006)

Scary on so many levels...I cannot say what was worse ,the music or the MA..The hottie in the purple mini-dress was ok..


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 29, 2006)

Look at the video for 'volume 5'...he actually did this stuff in front of a live audience at some bout or tournament.

Cthulhu


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 29, 2006)

I have seen these guys a few times before and I still don't know what this mess is.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2006)

I found some info about this guy.
Go here to read something written by the guy who Todd Weeks hired to do his video editing:

http://www.selfdefenseforums.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-7842.html

Read the 15th entry by "sanchezero."

The story gets even wierder.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2006)

http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27369

and that is an interview straight from the webmaster himself.

That moved the story from wierd to sad.

AoG


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 29, 2006)

Well seeing the *ahem* production values of the vids told me right off that it was a spoof... The tiny little vids in the bottom corner says that as well. 
Eventually someone will find his stuff funny enough to buy it ... knowing hollywood they might even turn it in to a reality comedy show.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2006)

Sadly, it turns out it is not a spoof.  The guy who stars in the vids is "on the simple side."  Read some of those interviews I linked to from the guy who did the editing of the videos for him.

AoG


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 30, 2006)

He's doin somthing right cuz hes got more chicks than me.​


----------



## thetruth (Nov 30, 2006)

It does say that the videos are for entertainment purposes only on his website which is kinda weid considering he also offers video instruction.  
Just another of the many tools out there.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## bydand (Nov 30, 2006)

AOG.  Those are the posts I was thinking of!  Thanks for the links.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 30, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> knowing hollywood they might even turn it in to a reality comedy show.



He could become the new Beverly Hills Ninja!


----------



## searcher (Nov 30, 2006)

Please let me deliver a good swift round kick to this guys head.   He obviously has something loose and I think I can fix it.

Why is it that everybody and their brother are "karate masters" these days?  Pathetic.


----------

